# Advice wanted on the right GSD bloodline for myself



## kurmmit (May 19, 2016)

Hello!

I would love some advice from the knowledgeable folks on these forums on what their recommendations would be for bloodline type and possible breeders.

A bit about myself and what I am looking for:
I come from a multi-dog family who always did extensive obedience and some agility training, but we never owned a GSD. I have always been enamored with the breed and talked extensively with a close friend (emotionally and geographically), who owns a 7 year old GSD (unfortunately he has just been diagnosed with Degenerative Myelopathy), about getting one.


I live with my boyfriend and a 5 year old rescue (he is a cavalier-beagle mix with a cute bow leg), and while he is a real sweetheart, I would like a dog who can accompany me on my morning runs (ranges between 2-4 miles on week days and up to 8 on the weekend). Being able to work with the dog on obedience would also be important to me but over all I want a buddy who will want to do all these things with me. I live in Brooklyn- a 4 min walk from Prospect Park which has 526 acres, off leash hours in the morning, and is where I run. I know not all breeders would be happy with a puppy going to live in ‘the city’ but as a young physically active female I would be able to give the dog plenty of exercise and love. We also have a car and go to my parents in NJ and/or hiking on most weekends (weather permitting). This is not a spur of the moment decision I have read a lot and waited years, just would like some advice from people who have had first hand experience with the different bloodlines on which would be the best fit and if they know of a breeder I could work with.

Thank you ahead of time for reading all this and your help!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Each member here is going to present his own "type" as best for you.

Make sure the parents are DM tested and at least one is "clear" .....with a male in the house, I would strongly suggest a female. You realize that growth plates do not close, and joints are not formed totally until 2 years old - so running with you is in the future, not anytime soon.

I do working lines - European import lines....of course, I think a nice middle of the road drive wise, will be your best bet to be an active companion. 

With all types, nerve strength and character is paramount given your plans, and where you live.....make sure any pup you are offered is very very solid - socialable, confident and is not presented as "needs to be socialized" - the activity of socializing is CONDITIONING to accept things the pup is wary of. A good pup can be aloof, but is not fearful and does not NEED work to over come fear.....

Lee


----------



## Semp (Apr 5, 2016)

Won't comment on which line is right for you. But do want to comment on the running. As already stated, a young puppy, or any dog below 18 months of age should not be run for distances. Their joints are not up to that and you would do MAJOR damage. Dogs are like humans in the fact that they need conditioning and need to start out on shorter distances. A human wouldn't go out on their first jog ever and shoot for 4 or 5 miles. Neither should a dog. So regardless if you get a puppy and wait for it to reach proper age, or you get an adult dog, start them out slowly on their runs with you and give them plenty of time to recuperate between runs.


----------



## kurmmit (May 19, 2016)

I agree - as having had border collies, labrador retrievers and Australian shepherds growing up and having exercised with them, I do know about the athletic abilities of dogs of different age groups. I wouldn't expect the pup to be able to run with me right away but would start in on training and obedience working up to running.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Kurmmit and Welcome!

Maybe these articles/threads/web sites can be of some help to you!

(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

just about any gsd will be happy to run with you when older and do any sort of obedience.

Dig deeper with what you want  There are individuals in each line that will have tons of variation, but to give a breeder an idea of what type of puppy to place with you they will probably need to know more. Do you want a dog that is go go go all the time, or one that's more relaxed but still enjoys a walk or jog every now and then? You did some agility training before, is that still an interest? What else do you want out of your dog?


----------

